# Tank too full?



## alagerstrom (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay guys, we have three 55 gallon tanks in our apartment and today one of the tanks started leaking really bad so I had to move the fish between the remaining two tanks. One tank was already pretty full with gourami's and some small sharks, which meant I had to put the majority of fish in the other tank which had 4 african cichlids and 4 danios. I added a 5" goldfish, 2 plecos (1 4" one 7-8"), 1 frog, 1 clown loach, 1 s. american convict cichlid, and 1 pictus catfish. I just wanted some other peoples input on whether the tank is too full or if this set up could work. I have a aqua tech 30-60 gal power filter and have another aqua clear 70 gal filter I can add or swap out.

Here is a video of the tank so you can get a better idea.
55 gallon aquarium - YouTube


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

alagerstrom said:


> Okay guys, we have three 55 gallon tanks in our apartment and today one of the tanks started leaking really bad so I had to move the fish between the remaining two tanks. One tank was already pretty full with gourami's and some small sharks, which meant I had to put the majority of fish in the other tank which had 4 african cichlids and 4 danios. I added a 5" goldfish, 2 plecos (1 4" one 7-8"), 1 frog, 1 clown loach, 1 s. american convict cichlid, and 1 pictus catfish. I just wanted some other peoples input on whether the tank is too full or if this set up could work. I have a aqua tech 30-60 gal power filter and have another aqua clear 70 gal filter I can add or swap out.
> 
> Here is a video of the tank so you can get a better idea.
> 55 gallon aquarium - YouTube


Yeah, it's way too many fish. I'm guessing the Plecos are gonna get bigger... You should get a 75 gallon or larger this time. The Clown Loach needs a group of 5 but they get pretty large, so you should take that back to the LFS. 

You should move the two plecos the pictus and the goldish. 

I'm not sure if the convict would be compatible with african cichlids you mentioned (what genus are they?) 

I also suggest a strong filter for the tank with the goldfish and plecos since they both produce a lot of waste. Also make sure you have some driftwood for the plecos.


----------



## alagerstrom (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay sounds good, I wanted to get the pleco's and goldfish out of there for sure. I found a 100 gal. tank with 2 canister filters substrate and decorations on craigslist for 175 that I plan on picking up tomorrow or Saturday so the overcrowding will no longer be a problem


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

It's nice to see someone come and ask for advice and actually listen.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Goldfish are coldwater fish (think Carp) and should never be mixed with Tropical Fish. Plecos also aren't a good idea because they tend to get very large. Remember that Cichlids are fish eating fish and will start looking at your smaller fish as a meal.


----------

